# Where To Buy



## Po*Low* (Jan 13, 2012)

Last night while watching 4oD on the xbox it crashed tried to re-start it and behold the ring of death 

Came to it this morning thinking it my of just out hot and not its died 

So where is the cheapest place to buy a 360 ?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Game or gamestation will have the best deals, Easters coming up so they will definatly have some deals on for it.
Also try the supermarkets as they seem to have pretty good deals on consoles.


----------



## Po*Low* (Jan 13, 2012)

Dan J said:


> Game or gamestation will have the best deals, Easters coming up so they will definatly have some deals on for it.
> Also try the supermarkets as they seem to have pretty good deals on consoles.


Cheers dude, Ill have a look now online


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tesco was the cheapest for me, plus I got extra points as I bank with them.

Have a look on quidco, some decent cashback deals on there.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

keep looking on Ukhotdeals.com they usual have some deals?


----------



## Po*Low* (Jan 13, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Tesco was the cheapest for me, plus I got extra points as I bank with them.
> 
> Have a look on quidco, some decent cashback deals on there.


Ahhh ill take a look mate thanks



Tom_the_great said:


> keep looking on Ukhotdeals.com they usual have some deals?


Yeah im on that site ill keep my eye out as have not seen anything atm


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

shopto.net

play.com

You could follow the youtube vids and have a crack at repairing it ?


----------



## Po*Low* (Jan 13, 2012)

gm8 said:


> shopto.net
> 
> play.com
> 
> You could follow the youtube vids and have a crack at repairing it ?


ive gave it to a mate as hes done a few and hes going to see what he can do i mean its f**ked anyway so nothing to loose


----------

